# Favorite Female Mystery/Thriller/Suspense Writers



## passerby

Some of my favorite contemporary mystery/thriller/suspense writers are Catherine Coulter, Tami Hoag, and Deborah Crombie.
Favorite classical mystery writers of the Golden Age:  Agatha Christie, Dorothy Sayers, and Georgette Heyer (yes - she wrote mysteries too!) 
Anybody else?


----------



## MariaESchneider

That's an interesting range of authors.

For thriller, I'd say Carol O'Connell and Linda Fairstein.  Contemporary and humorous, I'd say Janet Evanovich although I haven't been reading her latest stuff.  

Classical, definitely Elizabeth  Peters.  Always a favorite.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'd add:

Contemporary: Marcia Muller, Sue Grafton, and Louise Penny.

Classical: Agatha Christie, Margery Allingham, Craig Rice (Georgiana Ann Randolph Craig), and Dorothy Sayers.


Mike


----------



## crebel

I'll second Peters, Muller, and Grafton, and add Ngaio Marsh as another favorite.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dated, but not really classic, is Dorothy Gilman and her Mrs. Polifax series.


----------



## MariaESchneider

The Hooded Claw said:


> Dated, but not really classic, is Dorothy Gilman and her Mrs. Polifax series.


Those are good. Kind of an odd mesh of a cozy character, but the books aren't really cozy.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Nevada Barr (Anna Pigeon series, although there's one I never even tried to read based on reviews); Dana Stabenow (Kate Shugak series, although her cliffhanger on the last one made me almost mad enough to quit - I'll get them from the library from now on); Deborah Crombie and Elizabeth George (although their last books make me feel like both are running out of steam); Susan Conant and Laurien Bersenson (cozy dog mysteries).

I enjoyed the Mrs. Pollifax but wouldn't say she was a favorite. No, other than the ability to solve mysteries and her insight into human nature, she's not like Miss Marple; Mrs. P is older but still pretty athletic for her age and adventuresome. She starts the series as a depressed widow and marries along the way.

Over the years and the alphabet, either I've changed or Grafton has. I'm reading her latest now and it's not holding my interest well, but she would always have been on my like list, not favorites list.

For classics - Josephine Tey.


----------



## Chinese Writer

Rhys Bowen. I read anything this lady writes. Maybe because she's from the other side of the pond, but her stories always transport me away from the daily grind.


----------



## MariaESchneider

vprelatte said:


> I've never read Dorothy Gilman's Mrs. Polifax series. Is Mrs. Polifax like Agatha Christie's Miss Marple in any way?


Not really. The character is cozy in some ways, but Mrs. Polifax is tough as nails and gets into some dangerous situations. In cozy reader groups some cozy readers don't like them because the "thriller" and "danger" aspect can be a little more real (that is not to say these are realistic type books. They are just more thriller material than a lot of cozies.) They are good reads with well-drawn characters and Gilman has written other detective and psychic type stand alones. All good stuff that I've read.


----------



## prairiesky

Favorites now are:  Tess Gerritsen, Faye Kellerman, and Maria, I like Carol O'Connell as well.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

So many of my favorite authors on this thread. 

Contemporary Mystery/Suspense Favorites: Rhys Bowen, Chris Ewan, Lexi Revellian, James Anderson, Elizabeth Peters, and Mary Stewart. 

Golden Age Favorites: Agatha Christie and Dorothy L. Sayers. I just read my first Ngaio Marsh and look forward to more.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

vprelatte said:


> To Sara: I've never read anything by Rhys Bowen or Chris Ewan, but Mary Stewart is one of my all time favorites! I particularly loved _Airs Above the Ground _and _My Brother Michael_.


Oh, I loved those. The Moonspinners and This Rough Magic are my other favorites.


----------



## 67499

I've just discovered Fuminori Nakamura's *The Thief* in English translation - about a pickpocket dragged into a horror. Clean, crisp writing and a noir feel. This one book puts him among my favs.


----------



## KindleGirl

There are so many, but the ones that come to mind not already mentioned: Karen Rose & Allison Brennan. Love their books! I'll have to look thru my read books and see who else I'm reminded of.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

vprelatte said:


> A big thank you to Ellenoc for reminding me about Josephine Tey. I loved all of her Inspector Grant novels, especially _The Daughter of Time_.


My favorite is _Brat Farrar_, but then I'm a horse person and find the setting very appealing. I reread it every few years and it's one of the few books I had in paper that I've now got for Kindle. The paperback was in such poor shape I had to keep it together with a rubber band around it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ellenoc said:


> My favorite is _Brat Farrar_,


I liked that one a lot. I also have the TV version that was on Masterpiece Theater years ago. It's on VHS tape and getting a bit streaky from the re-watchings over the years..

Mike


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

jmiked said:


> I liked that one a lot. I also have the TV version that was on Masterpiece Theater years ago. It's on VHS tape and getting a bit streaky from the re-watchings over the years.


Oh, I didn't know there was such a thing. I can't decide whether to go looking to see if it can be acquired or whether I'd rather stick with my own mental images.


----------



## DooneyKat

Jacqueline Winspear and Elizabeth George are among my favorite authors.


----------



## passerby

I've never read anything by Jacqueline Winspear, but I love Elizabeth George's Inspector Lynley series.  Do you have a favorite book by either author to recommend?


----------



## passerby

Rats.  I was right about the murderer.


----------



## passerby

Sometimes I enjoy being able to guess who the murderer is, but I also enjoy being thoroughly stumped. Agatha Christie has stumped me on more than one occasion. For example, when I read _The Murder at the Vicarage_, I was absolutely sure that I had the whole thing figured out - and I was totally wrong. I wasn't just way out in left field; I was completely out of the ball park! 
Great writer, great mystery.

Vanessa


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I love a "fair" mystery where enough information is given to the reader that we can sometimes figure things out before they are revealed in the text.  But I don't want this to happen too often in a book!  And sometimes it's good to be completely baffled or caught flatfooted by surprise.


----------



## Mindy54

Surprised no one has mentioned Lisa Gardner or Lisa Jackson! But, maybe I missed it. Either way, they're awesome. I grab their books as quickly as they're published, right along with other already mentioned authors Tami Hoag, Tess Gerritsen, and Janet Evanovich. 

Oh, and Sandra Brown's thrillers...did we mention Sandra? Love her.

Gillian Flynn, too. Can you tell this genre is my happy place?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Hooded Claw said:


> I love a "fair" mystery where enough information is given to the reader that we can sometimes figure things out before they are revealed in the text.


Me, too. That accounts for books from the "Golden Age of Detection" being my favorites.

Mike


----------



## passerby

The Hooded Claw said:


> I love a "fair" mystery where enough information is given to the reader that we can sometimes figure things out before they are revealed in the text. But I don't want this to happen too often in a book! And sometimes it's good to be completely baffled or caught flatfooted by surprise.


I agree. Other Agatha Christie books that had me totally stumped were _And Then There Were None_ and _The Murder of Roger Ackroyd_ (but some people question how "fair" the latter book mentioned is). Now _Sad Cypress_ was different. I figured out the "who" and the "why", but darned if I could figure out the "how"!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

vprelatte said:


> I agree. Other Agatha Christie books that had me totally stumped were _And Then There Were None_ and _The Murder of Roger Ackroyd_ (but some people question how "fair" the latter book mentioned is). Now _Sad Cypress_ was different. I figured out the "who" and the "why", but darned if I could figure out the "how"]


 I never have gotten around to reading Roger Ackroyd. I am not a Christie fanatic, but do like her, and I ought to finally read this...


----------



## passerby

Just picked up a copy of J.D. Robb's latest release, _Devoted in Death_. It's a little different in that the reader knows right from the start who the murderers are. The book is more about how Dallas & company go about finding and catching them. It's quite a bit more graphic than Robb's last few releases, though. Not sure how much I'm going to like that.


----------



## passerby

Just finished reading "Devoted in Death". I enjoyed it, but I had to skip over some of the more graphic sections of the book. The murderers in this one are over-the-top creepy and sadistic.

I pulled one of my old favorites, _Envious Casca_ off my shelves and I'm going to use that for my bedtime reading material. Even though I know how it ends, I always enjoy Georgette Heyer's writing...


----------



## crebel

To move back to a Book Corner conversation, I want to mention one of my new favorite female mystery/thriller/suspense writers - Estelle Ryan and her Genevieve Lenard series. The first book, The Gauguin Connection is apparently a perma-free, and that may be how I found her/it. I purchased and devoured each subsequent book as soon as they were available and am longingly waiting for more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> To move back to a Book Corner conversation, I want to mention one of my new favorite female mystery/thriller/suspense writers - Estelle Ryan and her Genevieve Lenard series. The first book, The Gauguin Connection is apparently a perma-free, and that may be how I found her/it. I purchased and devoured each subsequent book as soon as they were available and am longingly waiting for more!


Agreed! I just read the third one and will definitely continue with the series.

I also quite like Linda Fairstein Final Jeopardy (Alex Cooper Book 1) and Louise Penny Still Life: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel (A Chief Inspector Gamache Mystery Book 1)


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Agreed! I just read the third one and will definitely continue with the series.
> 
> I also quite like Linda Fairstein Final Jeopardy (Alex Cooper Book 1) and Louise Penny Still Life: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel (A Chief Inspector Gamache Mystery Book 1)


All 8 of them are really good, no let down in the development of the characters. Book 5, The Courbet Connection, is in my opinion, "darker" than the other 7 books and as a result was my least favorite, but still a good book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> All 8 of them are really good, no let down in the development of the characters. Book 5, The Courbet Connection, is in my opinion, "darker" than the other 7 books and as a result was my least favorite, but still a good book.


One of the things I like best -- 'course I'm only 3 books in -- is that, while she learns new ways to cope and how to get close to people, there's no attempt to 'fix' her. . . . she is who she is and that doesn't change. For many the temptation would be to have her more or less suddenly no longer affected by her condition. But, of course, that would ruin the series.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks, I picked up a copy.  Books one and two are free right now with book two only free for a short time according to the message on the blurb.


----------



## passerby

Ann in Arlington said:


> Agreed! I just read the third one and will definitely continue with the series.
> 
> I also quite like Linda Fairstein Final Jeopardy (Alex Cooper Book 1) and Louise Penny Still Life: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel (A Chief Inspector Gamache Mystery Book 1)


I keep hearing about Louise Penny and the Inspector Gamache series. I'm going to have to get around to trying one of her books when I get the chance. (PS - Sorry for going off-track above. I was having a bad day, and I forgot that I was posting in the Book Corner - not the Writer's Cafe.)


----------



## Not Here Anymore

vprelatte said:


> Sometimes I enjoy being able to guess who the murderer is, but I also enjoy being thoroughly stumped. Agatha Christie has stumped me on more than one occasion. For example, when I read _The Murder at the Vicarage_, I was absolutely sure that I had the whole thing figured out - and I was totally wrong. I wasn't just way out in left field; I was completely out of the ball park!
> Great writer, great mystery.
> 
> Vanessa


I had the same thought the other day as I read Christie's Crooked House. I was so sure I had it figured out. I was wrong. I finished it and thought, "Fooled me again." 

Murder at the Vicarage is one of my favorite Christie books. I love Griselda. And the opening of that book is amazing. Only a few pages in and Christie has introduced so many characters and set up the plot. Very deftly done.


----------



## Mark Darrah

I like Jackie King's book.  She has a new one out called "The Corpse and the Geezer Brigade." It's really quite good.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Agatha Christie, for me... When I read "And Then There Were None," I was instantly hooked into the mystery genre. 

Other Christie favorites of mine are "Death on the Nile," "The Mysterious Affair at Styles," "Death in the Clouds," "A Murder is Announced," and "4:50 from Paddington."


----------



## passerby

I think I've read every mystery Agatha Christie ever wrote. It's hard to pick a favorite, but I think _Sleeping Murder_ and _Nemesis_ would definitely make my top ten...


----------



## benjclark

No mention yet of Tana French? My girlfriend introduced me to her books. She doesn't read much in the genre, and loved them. I think I had her on my radar a few years ago and had honestly forgotten to follow up, and this time I read them, and wow!

https://www.librarything.com/author/frenchtana


----------



## William Peter Grasso

Allow me to suggest Mary Anna Evans, author of the Faye Longchamp series, plus lots more. Terrific voice, engaging stories.

https://www.amazon.com/Mary-Anna-Evans/e/B001JP9ZY2

WPG


----------



## Linjeakel

crebel said:


> To move back to a Book Corner conversation, I want to mention one of my new favorite female mystery/thriller/suspense writers - Estelle Ryan and her Genevieve Lenard series. The first book, The Gauguin Connection is apparently a perma-free, and that may be how I found her/it. I purchased and devoured each subsequent book as soon as they were available and am longingly waiting for more!


This is one of my favourite genres and I thought the _Gauguin Connection_ sounded like something I would enjoy, so I went to download it and discovered I already had it! I really must do something about reducing my TBR list, it's getting out of hand.

(First thing I should probably do is stop reading enabling threads like this one.... )


----------



## benjclark

A few favorites, each linked to a recent review of a recent book:
Lyndsay Faye: Loved her Timothy Wilde books, and this most recent take on Jane Eyre. And anything Sherlock-ish she touches. And anything else she may touch. https://benjaminlclark.com/review-jane-steele-by-lyndsay-faye/
Laurie R. King: Mary Rusell and Sherlock Holmes, together forever (No, 14 books in the series is not enough) https://benjaminlclark.com/review-the-murder-of-mary-russell-by-laurie-r-king/
M. Ruth Myers: (Shhh, but I may be in love with Maggie Sullivan). https://benjaminlclark.com/book-review-shamus-in-a-skirt-by-m-ruth-myers/
M. J. Carter: Her early-Victorian Blake & Avery are fascinating. And Miranda Carter is an honest-to-God Historian, so these are some richly detailed books. https://benjaminlclark.com/book-review-the-devils-feast-by-m-j-carter/


----------



## hs

Mindy54 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Lisa Gardner or Lisa Jackson!


I just discovered Lisa Gardner when I picked up _Find Her_. Now I'm reading _The Other Daughter_. Both are great, and Ms. Gardner is quickly becoming one of my favorite thriller writers!


----------



## padowd

My favorite is Karin Slaughter. I love her character development in her books. She has the best of any I have read. You get so involved in her characters. Her books are a little more gritty then most but that is what I like the most.


----------



## passerby

hs said:


> I just discovered Lisa Gardner when I picked up _Find Her_. Now I'm reading _The Other Daughter_. Both are great, and Ms. Gardner is quickly becoming one of my favorite thriller writers!


Agreed. Lisa Gardner is an amazing writer! I love most of her books, but my favorite is _Alone_, the first book with Bobby Dodge.


----------



## Atunah

I as thinking of where to post my mystery reads that are not cozy. Not that I can really always tell what that is.

Crebel found this thread for me so since its already there.

I got hooked on the Estelle Ryan series because of readers from KB. Gonna blame that one on crebel too. 

I also love the Acton and Doyle series. Six out so far, this is the first

It did take me a while to get into the "talking". I can't explain it better, but it was a bit odd at first. Then I couldn't stop reading the series and I read all 6. 6 just came out. 
I think the started at a publisher and now are put out by the author. Not sure I can explain why I like this series. Its different, its weird at times, but for me page turners. Must be read in order or you really get spoiled on some crazy twists and turns.

Now I am on the lookout for more mysteries. And I prefer british stuff, or at least set there for now. Just what I like. Maybe that is the weirdness I can't explain. 

I just read the first in the Inspector Lynley series and it has great potential. I'll have to read a couple more to see where its going. 

Good thing is if I like it, there are another 18 or so of it. 

Now I'll have to go back through the thread to see if I can pick up some more stuff.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I as thinking of where to post my mystery reads that are not cozy. Not that I can really always tell what that is.
> 
> I also love the Acton and Doyle series. Six out so far, this is the first
> 
> It did take me a while to get into the "talking". I can't explain it better, but it was a bit odd at first. Then I couldn't stop reading the series and I read all 6. 6 just came out.
> I think the started at a publisher and now are put out by the author. Not sure I can explain why I like this series. Its different, its weird at times, but for me page turners. Must be read in order or you really get spoiled on some crazy twists and turns.


I'm pretty sure I have the first 2 books in this series in my TBR mountain, but I was under the impression it was a historical mystery series. No? They are contemporary? Guess I need to move Murder in Thrall up the never-ending list.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the first 2 books in this series in my TBR mountain, but I was under the impression it was a historical mystery series. No? They are contemporary? Guess I need to move Murder in Thrall up the never-ending list.


They are not historical no, although one of the main characters does have a title. But they are contemporary. Female MC is irish and male MC is some lordling. There are phrases and words sometimes used that are not what I normally see and I like that. Author does also write some historical stuff, but I haven't read that yet. If you start this series, don't give up right away if you find some of it weird. Maybe I am the only one finding stuff weird?


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> They are not historical no, although one of the main characters does have a title. But they are contemporary. Female MC is irish and male MC is some lordling. There are phrases and words sometimes used that are not what I normally see and I like that. Author does also write some historical stuff, but I haven't read that yet. If you start this series, don't give up right away if you find some of it weird. Maybe I am the only one finding stuff weird?


I'll let you know if I think there is weirdness!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'll let you know if I think there is weirdness!


Oh do let. Probably just me that is weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the first 2 books in this series in my TBR mountain, but I was under the impression it was a historical mystery series. No? They are contemporary? Guess I need to move Murder in Thrall up the never-ending list.


I just bought this one in January -- must have been on sale . . . . sigh . . . . my queue probably wraps around your mountain twice.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just bought this one in January -- must have been on sale . . . . sigh . . . . my queue probably wraps around your mountain twice.


Ol, mountain tbr. We all suffer from that disease I think. The things I find sometimes in my pile.


----------



## AlexLMichaels

V.P. said:


> Some of my favorite contemporary mystery/thriller/suspense writers are Catherine Coulter, Tami Hoag, and Deborah Crombie.
> Favorite classical mystery writers of the Golden Age: Agatha Christie, Dorothy Sayers, and Georgette Heyer (yes - she wrote mysteries too!)
> Anybody else?


I like Karen Robards thrillers. Also Sandra Brown. Although some might argue that they are more action.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mary Stewart (if not already mentioned) and a bunch of her titles have recently been enkindled: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,255964.0.html


----------



## SarahCarter

I don't know if anyone's mentioned her yet, but I'd like to recommend Louise Penny. I recently discovered her Chief Inspector Gamache series and have read two books so far. They're set in Quebec, and they just have a lovely sort of warm feel to them.


----------



## crebel

SarahCarter said:


> I don't know if anyone's mentioned her yet, but I'd like to recommend Louise Penny. I recently discovered her Chief Inspector Gamache series and have read two books so far. They're set in Quebec, and they just have a lovely sort of warm feel to them.


Yes, Louise Penny's Gamache series has been mentioned several times, but it's always good to hear additional readers agree with prior recommendations. I think Ann in Arlington has mentioned this series as one of her favorites, and the first one "A Still Life" is in my tbr pile somewhere. Guess I need to move it closer to the top!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Yes, Louise Penny's Gamache series has been mentioned several times, but it's always good to hear additional readers agree with prior recommendations. I think Ann in Arlington has mentioned this series as one of her favorites, and the first one "A Still Life" is in my tbr pile somewhere. Guess I need to move it closer to the top!


It is absolutely one of my favorites . . . I _savor_ the books . . . so much so that I'm willing to pay full price for a new release but then hoard it until I need something that I know I will be able to relax and enjoy. Plus . . . I'm holding out on the most recent because there isn't another one on the horizon at this time . . . . . when I've read it, I'm done.   I think there will be more coming . . . but at this point I don't KNOW that.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is absolutely one of my favorites . . . I _savor_ the books . . . so much so that I'm willing to pay full price for a new release but then hoard it until I need something that I know I will be able to relax and enjoy. Plus . . . I'm holding out on the most recent because there isn't another one on the horizon at this time . . . . . when I've read it, I'm done.   I think there will be more coming . . . but at this point I don't KNOW that.


Seriously you guys. Will you _please_ stop enabling me.  

An 11 book (and counting) series? Have pity on me and my vertiginous TBR pile. 

As (re)payment in kind, I recommend K L Slater. She writes psychological crime thrillers - _Blink_ is particularly good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> As (re)payment in kind, I recommend K L Slater. She writes psychological crime thrillers - _Blink_ is particularly good.


Does she write a series? Or are they stand alones?

eta: they look like stand alones . . . and very well priced.


----------



## crebel

SarahCarter said:


> I don't know if anyone's mentioned her yet, but I'd like to recommend Louise Penny. I recently discovered her Chief Inspector Gamache series and have read two books so far. They're set in Quebec, and they just have a lovely sort of warm feel to them.





Ann in Arlington said:


> It is absolutely one of my favorites . . . I _savor_ the books . . . so much so that I'm willing to pay full price for a new release but then hoard it until I need something that I know I will be able to relax and enjoy. Plus . . . I'm holding out on the most recent because there isn't another one on the horizon at this time . . . . . when I've read it, I'm done.   I think there will be more coming . . . but at this point I don't KNOW that.


For anyone trying to add to their Louise Penny Inspector Gamache series, books #8 and #9 are on sale for $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards

The best of of all time has to be Patricia Highsmith. Her _Ripley_ series is superb, crimes told from the point of view of the psychopath who is committing them. And what kind of mind comes up with the plot to _Strangers on a Train_ at the tender age of 19? Remarkable.


----------



## padowd

I don't know if anyone has mentioned L.J.Sellers. She writes mysteries/thrillers. Her Detective Jackson series is really good. My husband loves her books.


----------



## Atunah

So I am going to plow my way slowly through the Inspector Lynley series by Elizabeth George. Read book 2 and still like it. I am also going to catch up on the Estelle Ryan series. So sticking with a couple. Then I need to find some more I like. I seem to be a bit picky when it comes to mystery series. Where they are set, who the main character is. Like I am not so big on the Miss Marple type mysteries. I like Lynley as its set in England/Great Britain and has great layers to the characters and a modern titled MC. I like Estelle Ryan because it too has a great european setting and is just so different with the main character and the developement of the friendships and all that. And the cases in both series so far I really like. So far I haven't found another series yet to read after those two. I did check a bunch, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> For anyone trying to add to their Louise Penny Inspector Gamache series, books #8 and #9 are on sale for $2.99.


I have tried to get into this series several times now, but the first book just doesn't grab me. I know it will drive some of you crazy, but can you recommend one later in the series that I can try before going back to the beginning?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah, you might like Martha Grimes Richard Jury series. Serious mysteries, a bit less gritty than the Lynley series, but generally a lot of fun. There are upwards of 20 titles right now, and she's still writing as far as I know. Each is named for a pub in England and the mystery is connected somehow to the establishment. There are some kind of zany sidekicks who work with him, but it doesn't ever descend into farce.

The earlier ones are best, the last 3 or 4 are a bit bizarre, I thought, though actually, the last/most recent one was better again, more like her old self.

There's also the Adam Dalgliesh series by P.D. James. There are 14 of those; she died a few years ago. Those are bit more serious, more like the Lynley series.

Here are the first in each series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I have tried to get into this series several times now, but the first book just doesn't grab me. I know it will drive some of you crazy, but can you recommend one later in the series that I can try before going back to the beginning?


re: Louise Penny, Inspector Gamache series

I loved it from the first page, I'm afraid . . . and for me they only get better. I do think if the first one doesn't appeal, none of the later ones will either.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Atunah, you might like Martha Grimes Richard Jury series. Serious mysteries, a bit less gritty than the Lynley series, but generally a lot of fun. There are upwards of 20 titles right now, and she's still writing as far as I know. Each is named for a pub in England and the mystery is connected somehow to the establishment. There are some kind of zany sidekicks who work with him, but it doesn't ever descend into farce.
> 
> The earlier ones are best, the last 3 or 4 are a bit bizarre, I thought, though actually, the last/most recent one was better again, more like her old self.
> 
> There's also the Adam Dalgliesh series by P.D. James. There are 14 of those; she died a few years ago. Those are bit more serious, more like the Lynley series.
> 
> Here are the first in each series.


Thanks Ann, I'll check them out. Now I have to also check out the Louise Penny series as I keep seeing it around here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Thanks Ann, I'll check them out. Now I have to also check out the Louise Penny series as I keep seeing it around here.


Here's the first one:



Very likely you can find them through Overdrive as well.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's the first one:
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely you can find them through Overdrive as well.


Thanks.

Yes, thankfully most I see are on my libraries, thankfully. Some of the prices on these mysteries. Ouch, I have seen 11.99 a lot. I have a chrome plug in that shows me on ever amazon book page, on every audible book page and on goodreads book page which of my libraries a book is available. Its pretty handy. I don't mind buying books, but when I'll be reading a long mystery series with like 10 or more books, I can't afford the over 7.99 up to 11.99 or even 12.99. Like the Estelle Ryan, I don't mind at all paying 5.99, that is like half of what some others charge. Those aren't at libraries anyway.


----------



## passerby

Ann in Arlington said:


> Atunah, you might like Martha Grimes Richard Jury series. Serious mysteries, a bit less gritty than the Lynley series, but generally a lot of fun. There are upwards of 20 titles right now, and she's still writing as far as I know. Each is named for a pub in England and the mystery is connected somehow to the establishment. There are some kind of zany sidekicks who work with him, but it doesn't ever descend into farce.


I second the recommendation of the Richard Jury novels by Martha Grimes. What is interesting about the Jury novels is that the recurring characters, like Melrose Plant and his Aunt Agatha, are just as interesting as the main character. Highly recommended.


----------



## SarahCarter

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: Louise Penny, Inspector Gamache series
> 
> I loved it from the first page, I'm afraid . . . and for me they only get better. I do think if the first one doesn't appeal, none of the later ones will either.


I agree with that, although for me the first one was probably my favorite.


----------



## StephanieQueen

Right now, it's Sandra Brown.
But that'll change. It always does


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I got hooked on the Estelle Ryan series because of readers from KB.





Linjeakel said:


> This is one of my favourite genres and I thought the _Gauguin Connection_ sounded like something I would enjoy, so I went to download it and discovered I already had it! I really must do something about reducing my TBR list, it's getting out of hand.
> 
> (First thing I should probably do is stop reading enabling threads like this one.... )


Book 12, The Roubaud Connection, will be released February 22 and is available for pre-order at $5.99! YAY!!


----------



## Atunah

Arg, just when I said my new years resolution is to continue what I started in 2017, catching up with series. Now I see how far behind I am with the Estelle Ryan series. Authors write too fast now I think. I can't keep up with everything. 

And I am also still staring at the number of books in the Inspector Lynley series I have to get to, and JD Robb and who knows what else. Every time I go to fictfact I cringe. I have 357 series logged there. most of them I started   

Going to try to make January a big reading month. Usually how January goes for me is a good indicator for the rest of the year.


----------



## CegAbq

Lots of great suggestions here & many I have followed in the past but went by the wayside when I started getting more into paranormal fiction.

But I recently read the first in a series by a mother-daughter team, P. J. Tracy ... Monkeewrench. There are 6 so far & I'm looking forward to the next few.


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt

I also like Deborah Crombie, though I got peeved at her for the cheap writer's trick she used leaving me hanging in her previous-to-current book (the one before _Garden of Lamentations_).

A recent (more or less recent) favorite was the Diane Fallon series by Beverly Connor. The author has apparently discontinued this series to move on to other characters, alas.

Among the classic writers, Agatha Christie is my top pick, though I was probably well into my late 20's before I really began to appreciate her work. The Marples and Poirots are my favorites, though occasional outliers, like _The Seven Dials Mystery_, can be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## passerby

I'm a Deborah Crombie fan as well, although I have to admit that I like the earlier books in her series more than the later ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

If you've never read Patricia Highsmith, you've been wasting your time.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Book 12, The Roubaud Connection, will be released February 22 and is available for pre-order at $5.99! YAY!!


Quoting myself to note the release date has been changed to _March_ 22, 2018. *grumble*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yes . . . annoying . . . but at least they're keeping the price reasonable!


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Quoting myself to note the release date has been changed to _March_ 22, 2018. *grumble*


Bummer. I even had this one marked on my calendar.
This is what she said on Facebook about it:
"* Change of plans!* **22 March**

Due to an amazing confluence of events, the editing of The Roubaud Connection hit a snag - to the point where I had to make an incredibly difficult decision:

The Roubaud Connection's release is postponed to **22 March**.

If you have already pre-ordered The Roubaud Connection, it will automatically update to the new date and will appear on your e-reader on the day. You don't have to do anything (except wait a teensy bit longer).

I deeply apologise for the delay, but at the end of the day, I would rather disappoint you with a date than with the quality of Genevieve's story."


----------



## Atunah

I guess its one advantage that I am not caught up on this series. I have others though that I am. On one hand, I like finally having some series up to date, that feeling of accomplishment. But then when you have to wait for the new installment and things like that happen, it annoys. Can't win.  

Sorry guys. But as we all know, time flies. The older I get, the faster it flies by. And it feels like less time to read for some reason. Same hours in the day, isn't it, yet it feels shorter. Sigh.


----------



## Atunah

So as I am still plowing through the Inspector Lynley series, last I read was #13 "With no one as Witness". I signed up for a trial of brit box to see how the tv version is. And I find it surprisingly good. Obviously, as long as the books are and as much internal stuff happens, they have to not include a lot of that. But they still got the gist of it I think. And the episodes are one and a half hour long, so basically like 2 in one compared with US made stuff. The first book was even two of those long episodes. 

I noticed that they ended the normal book title episodes at season 3. Looking that up I am assuming at the time the series was caught up. So they made 3 seasons without the author? I guess they just continued on with whatever they came up with. I'll see when I get there. Will be weird to keep reading the books and then have a alternative universe at some point. Course the series is long ended now anyway, so not an awfully lot to catch up with.

No spoilers please. For either version.  

Anyone watch the series?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is the Inspector Linley series on Netflix? We just got that and I've been watching Midsomer Murders. I really like it and there are 19 series ... I'm only on 10 or so. Anyway, I've seen bits of the Lynley series ... I may look for it and watch the whole thing in order.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is the Inspector Linley series on Netflix? We just got that and I've been watching Midsomer Murders. I really like it and there are 19 series ... I'm only on 10 or so. Anyway, I've seen bits of the Lynley series ... I may look for it and watch the whole thing in order.


Its on Britbox. I signed up for the 7 day free trial via prime video. Its 6.99 after that. If I keep this, I'll cancel Acorn in the mean time. They make it so easy to sign up and cancel right from the amazon account. No need to deal with yet another company. I didn't see them anywhere else but Britbox. Other than for purchase that is. I binged the first 3 episodes and I am only on my 2nd day of the trial.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmm. I guess I'll look for it on Netflix.

If you can get Midsomer Murders, you should try it. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Atunah

Britbox  

I'll check out the Midsomer Murders. I always see that on several services. Netflix and I think Acorn has it too. Its it more like cozy mystery? Or regular mystery. I probably prefer the regular stuff. I also always look at the cast. There are so many brit actors I like watching in stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah ... but I don't  have Brtbox ... so I'll check Netflix😉

MM is cozy-ish ... there's a DI and DS investigating, so not amateurs, but they all happen in the same fictional county. Some of the murders are kinda gruesome, but they don't show all the gore like on CSI or something.


----------



## Atunah

I don't mind the gruesome or the grit, I just don't like overly cutsey characters too much. That includes the investigators. 

I had looked on Netflix for The Lynley series and on prime and on hulu and on acorn. Its like no matter how many services you have, the thing you wanna watch is on one that I have to also subscribe to. It gets a wee bit annoying. 

Sometimes I just outright buy something because I don't sign up for yet another streaming thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I don't mind the gruesome or the grit, I just don't like overly cutsey characters too much. That includes the investigators.


No, none of that. They show a sense of humor but take the job seriously. And the mysteries are pretty complex . . . I rarely figure the culprit but when it's explained it all makes sense and, for the most part, the clues were all there.



> I had looked on Netflix for The Lynley series and on prime and on hulu and on acorn. Its like no matter how many services you have, the thing you wanna watch is on one that I have to also subscribe to. It gets a wee bit annoying.
> 
> Sometimes I just outright buy something because I don't sign up for yet another streaming thing.


I hear ya. The only reason we have Netflix is that we switched to T-Mobile and got a special price as my husband's retired Navy. Almost half what we were paying Verizon for equivalent service (more actually, because my husband switched to a smartphone) AND we get Netflix included!  Of course we also have Amazon Prime, but not really inclined to subscribe to something else

I DID pay for Miss Fisher's Mysteries -- set in Australia during the 20s. I think there are 3 seasons -- it's quite fun. But mostly I like to try to find something on the services I already have.


----------



## Atunah

Cool, I give the Midsummer series a shot. At least there are a few seasons to sink ones teeth into.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Cool, I give the Midsummer series a shot. At least there are a few seasons to sink ones teeth into.


Yep!

The first few series are only 3 or 4 episodes, but later ones run to 6 or more sometimes. Random, as BBC series often are.  Each episode is around an hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep!
> 
> The first few series are only 3 or 4 episodes, but later ones run to 6 or more sometimes. Random, as BBC series often are.  Each episode is around an hour and 40 minutes.


I'll let you know how I like it. And to bring this back a wee closer to the topic, are the Midsummer murders based on a book series or any books at all? Just wondering.

I am definitely more drawn to non US based mysteries I found. I know the Lynley series is written by an american, but its based in England so I get those bits. . I think the same goes for watching mysteries on TV.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I'll let you know how I like it. And to bring this back a wee closer to the topic, are the Midsummer murders based on a book series or any books at all? Just wondering.
> 
> I am definitely more drawn to non US based mysteries I found. I know the Lynley series is written by an american, but its based in England so I get those bits. . I think the same goes for watching mysteries on TV.


apparently so:



That would be the first in series. And it's COMPLETELY on topic as it's written by a woman! 

I've not read them . . . am enjoying the show.


----------



## Atunah

Interesting. Yeah, if I start watching the show, I won't be reading the books. If I do both I have to read the books first. Doesn't work for me the other way around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For me, I think I probably won't read the books as I'm well into the show. I often find that film characterizations are very different to the TV adaptations, and even if they start with the same sort of plot, they tend to diverge pretty quickly.

With Midsomer Murders, I read the blurb for the first one and, while the plot looked the same as the first episode, they way they described Barnaby and Troy didn't sound to me like the impression I'd formed from the series. 

Another example is the Bones TV series which was based on Kathy Reich's books, but I actually like the TV series better. I read the first bunch of the books and just didn't much like the characters as portrayed in them.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Another example is the Bones TV series which was based on Kathy Reich's books, but I actually like the TV series better. I read the first bunch of the books and just didn't much like the characters as portrayed in them.


I liked both, but I always felt there was zero resemblance between the two. For me, Kathy Reichs was a semi-detailed forensic anthropology series (Like Cornwell used to be before she went off the deep end in her writing) that I really, really enjoyed. The show was an interesting show I liked, but none of the book characterizations or plot developments matched.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I liked both, but I always felt there was zero resemblance between the two. For me, Kathy Reichs was a semi-detailed forensic anthropology series (Like Cornwell used to be before she went off the deep end in her writing) that I really, really enjoyed. The show was an interesting show I liked, but none of the book characterizations or plot developments matched.


Yeah . . . they were really quite different. And, ultimately, I liked the show better. Go figure.


----------



## Atunah

I've never watched Bones, or read the books. I think I saw a wee bit of it when there was a cross over from I think it was Sleepy Hollow? I did not like the male actor at all, somewhere else I know him from. 


I just started a new Inspector Lynley and its always a bit jarring when I look at the pages on those. 900 this time. I had one that was over 1000, can't recall which one it was. Yet, they still read like "normal" size books to me. If that makes sense. Everything belongs there and so much intertwined and all that. 

Oddly enough I am not getting mixed up with the books even though I am watching the TV show. I am not inserting the TV actors into my reading. Not even a bit. Cause Lynley has blond hair.  
I think they can all live separately and in harmony.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The other series I've been reading lately is Ann Cleeves Shetland series. Here's the first:



I think I rated that one 3 star, read it a year or two ago. Recently I went back to the series and have read both the second and the 3rd and liked them better than the first -- rate 'em both at 4 star. So that's a bit unusual, but not a bad thing at all, of course. 

Also -- they're available via Overdrive in my local library.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Ann. I see its at my library, so I'll put it on the waitlist there. I see there are 8 so far in series. I don't count shorts and in betweeners. That is what goodreads tells me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, so far the 3 I've read have been full length. I do see there are a couple shortish ones AFTER book 4 (which is currently on hold). I believe it was originally titled "the Shetland Quartet" . . . but it looks like she went on after 4, so . . . . .


----------



## padowd

I love anything by Karin Slaughter and also the Southern Sisters Mystery series by Anne George. She was from Birmingham Al and died in 2001. Her books are so funny. If you have not read them you have to give them a try. I am from the South so I love southern writers.


----------



## Fogeydc

I have some Birmingham family roots so went there regularly growing up. My cousin & I had wonderful fun reading the Southern Sisters and knowing some of the local references. Vulcan was on the way up to grandpa's house from downtown.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Another example is the Bones TV series which was based on Kathy Reich's books, but I actually like the TV series better. I read the first bunch of the books and just didn't much like the characters as portrayed in them.


Beyond the scope of this thread, as it's not by a female writer, but I just finished a book by someone who was a writer for the Bones series. Really enjoyed it. Complex gripping novel that I read straight through. (See the what are you reading thread.)


----------



## Atunah

Maybe we need to expand the thread to just mystery writers. I don't think there is another one for mystery and I don't know if we have enough readers to keep 2 different ones going.  

I had actually forgotten it says female in the title after all this time. I guess it just happens that the ones I been reading have been by females. Or so I assume, who knows anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished this one . . . . it's a mystery, kind of uniquely told. As it starts you're reading from "Mary's" point of view and pretty quickly you realize it's the daughter of Dr. Jekyll of Jekyll and Hyde fame. Then all the sudden there's these other voices sort of lipping in to the narrative -- so it's like they're all sitting around and either reading together or listenng in as someone reads the manuscript. Much of this first book is introducing the various characters which are all drawn from well known 18th century popular literature -- think Frankenstein, the Island of Doctor Moreau, Sherlock Holmes. It all works, I thought, and I expect the second volume (so far only 2 books in the series) to be a little more about the mystery since we know the characters now.


----------



## crebel

I thought we had spoken of this author, but I don't find it anywhere in the thread (maybe in the deleted posts ...), but Elly Griffiths writes a mystery/thriller series following the forensic archaeologist, Ruth Galloway. My mother got hooked on this series when she found the first couple on sale, and subsequently hooked me! Anyway, prices for the later books in this series tend towards the very high end of prices, but the entire series is on sale today with each book being either $1.99 or $2.99. I finally completed the series on my Kindle which I had avoided because the last few were 9.99 - 11.99.

Here's the first one if you want to check the series out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We probably talked about it in January of 2012 -- 'cause that's when I bought it! 

My TBR queue never seems to get any shorter -- immortality, here I come!


----------



## Tyler Cook

Chelsea Cain is a wonderful author with tons of the blood and gore that we love to read about.  Next to Ms. Cain, I would probably recommend J.K. Rowling's Coroman Strike series.


----------



## OwenTis

Would you suggest Chelsea Cain to someone who's just getting into the genre, Tyler? Having in mind I'm fine with blood and gore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shout out to Atunah!

THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series. I just finished #9


Spoiler



(Hero just had the baby)


 and am really REALLY enjoying it. The mysteries are complex, the history is accurate, and the romance is on point without being over the top. Kinda perfect, really.  AND they're all available via my local libraries. Anyone who's following this thread and hasn't checked 'em out definitely should. Here's the first:



<cross posting to the historical mystery thread>


----------



## Atunah

Yay, glad you loved them. Still my favorite historical mystery series of all time. I am pretty sure it was Ellenoc that may have mentioned them first at some point. I know its her favorite too. But I can't recall exactly now what made me first start them. I assume it was her rec on Kboards. But you know how memory goes.  

I am savoring the last few so I don't get finished too fast. Cause what the heck am I going to do. I am one ahead of you. I read up to #10. There are only 3 more out now and #14 is going to be out in April. I have a feeling I'll read the 3 by then and then jump on the last one. Then I'll go in a corner and sob. Hopefully I'll have some more Ashley Gardner by then. Another HM I really enjoy. Captain Lacey is just a wee bit more ornery than Sebastian.  

But yeah, I haven't found another series that is that intricate and layered like St. Cyr. Its like the perfect series for everything I love about historical mystery.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shout out to Atunah!
> 
> THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series.


bummer - my library doesn't seem to have them


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shout out to Atunah!
> 
> THANK YOU for recommending the Sebastian St. Cyr series. I just finished #9
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Hero just had the baby)
> 
> 
> and am really REALLY enjoying it. The mysteries are complex, the history is accurate, and the romance is on point without being over the top. Kinda perfect, really.  AND they're all available via my local libraries. Anyone who's following this thread and hasn't checked 'em out definitely should. Here's the first:
> 
> 
> 
> <cross posting to the historical mystery thread>


I've had Book 1 in my Kindle library for a while (since 2014), but haven't ever started it because of the pricing. They aren't available at my library either and they've yet to add any of my recommendations. Guess I'll bring What Angels Fear to the top of the MOI and go from there. Such good enablers you all are!


----------



## CegAbq

"MOI" 



crebel said:


> I've had Book 1 in my Kindle library for a while (since 2014), but haven't ever started it because of the pricing. They aren't available at my library either and they've yet to add any of my recommendations. Guess I'll bring What Angels Fear to the top of the MOI and go from there. Such good enablers you all are!


----------



## crebel

CegAbq said:


> "MOI"


Mountain of Immortality - I can't croak before I read all the books in my pile, and since it never gets smaller ...


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Mountain of Immortality - I can't croak before I read all the books in my pile, and since it never gets smaller ...


Indeed. A lot of us are right there with you!


----------



## anguabell

Ann in Arlington said:


> Indeed. A lot of us are right there with you!


I can imagine all of us posting here in 50 years, with MOI undiminished in any way, occasionally discovering we had bought a book discussed in this thread back in 2010...  The MOI concept is no joke. When I was a child I was almost killed in a skating accident - my last conscious thought was "now I will never find out how that book ends"  Of course, I survived to read another day, and now I know why.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I feel like no one has mentioned Louise Penny lately.  For my money, she's the best mystery writer on the planet right now. I just finished her latest in the "Armand Gamache" series, Kingdom of the Blind.



Yes, I pre-ordered it, got it on release day, paid FULL PRICE, and have saved it, looking forward to it for a few months. Started it 3 days ago and managed to make it last that long -- it was hard to resist simply devouring it in one go, but I wanted to savor it and make it last a bit. Now a bit sad that I have finished, but it was brilliant as usual.

WARNING! If you've not read the series, start with number one: Still Life



The plots are good mysteries but also very much character driven. If you jump in the middle you'll feel like you are an outsider eavesdropping on private conversations. (On GR someone who gave it only 1 or 2 stars complained that there was too much dialog -- but also admitted it's the first of the books she's read.) But, if you've started at the beginning, and have a clue about their lives, relationships, backstories and experiences together, you'll know everyone and see them as old friends; you'll feel like you're sitting there WITH them in the bistro, or the Gamache's living room. HIGHLY recommend the series -- every book is a 5 star read.

So far: she's not finished.  The next one should be announced within a few months.


----------



## Atunah

I watched the Movie "still life". As I read in reviews its not exactly like the book so I might still be able to enjoy it. I can do book first and then movie or tv, but in general not the other way around. If that makes any sense.


----------



## CegAbq

My library has Still Life in audiobook format - so I put a hold.


----------



## Andra

From upthread - I added _What Angels Fear_ to my Wishlist and it's on sale for $1.99.


----------



## crebel

Book #13 in the Genevieve Lenard series is up for pre-order and will be released on Tuesday!  I have thoroughly enjoyed every single book in this series, and I think Estelle Ryan has moved to the top of my favorite female mystery writers of all time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Book #13 in the Genevieve Lenard series is up for pre-order and will be released on Tuesday!  I have thoroughly enjoyed every single book in this series, and I think Estelle Ryan has moved to the top of my favorite female mystery writers of all time.


I second this -- I pre-ordered it even though I probably won't get to it straight away. But they're so reasonably priced I'd just rather have it now.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I second this -- I pre-ordered it even though I probably won't get to it straight away. But they're so reasonably priced I'd just rather have it now.


I imagine I'll move it right to the top of the MOI on Tuesday. Then I can spend the next year whining about waiting for another ...


----------



## Atunah

I am not caught up with this series. Like so many series. I own 2 already though I need to read next. Don't know the number, I think its 7 and 8. Whoever recommended this one first, thank you. Its a great series and I find it unique in its setting and characters. 

I started with a "reading next" collection on my kindle. Then I had a "up next" in addition, now I have a "read next 2018" and a "read next 2019". That is how much my series reading is out of control. I need more time to read.


----------



## Andra

I knew the Estelle Ryan was coming, but for some reason I didn't pre-order it.  You guys beat the email that I got from Estelle's mailing list announcing its arrival.  I am running back through the "In Death" series, but as soon as I finish the current one, I am curling up for a visit with Genevieve and Company.  I can't wait!!


----------



## anguabell

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just finished this one . . . . it's a mystery, kind of uniquely told. As it starts you're reading from "Mary's" point of view and pretty quickly you realize it's the daughter of Dr. Jekyll of Jekyll and Hyde fame. Then all the sudden there's these other voices sort of lipping in to the narrative -- so it's like they're all sitting around and either reading together or listenng in as someone reads the manuscript. Much of this first book is introducing the various characters which are all drawn from well known 18th century popular literature -- think Frankenstein, the Island of Doctor Moreau, Sherlock Holmes. It all works, I thought, and I expect the second volume (so far only 2 books in the series) to be a little more about the mystery since we know the characters now.


Very belated "thank you" for recommendation! (So horribly behind with my TBR list.) I very much loved the book and even more the sequel. Intelligent writing, kind treatment of readers (no unnecessary cruelty or torture) and the friendship of main characters as the main "trope". Lots of food, too - the comfort factor  The sequel is where all the exciting stuff is happening!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

I would have to vote for Meyer. Wow. Then Suzanne Collins. Thriller and suspense I guess.  There was suspense and I was thrilled with the reads  

The Mystery is why these guys don't write more ... a real shame.  

Meyer's "The Chemist" I hear is a little flat and off her game, so I will pass on that. I do have the excerpt. I tried it once and said no. But she is writing!.  So maybe she goes back to what works. It may seem childish to her, and true the subjects were strange but they were fantastic!  She needs to keep it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

anguabell said:


> Very belated "thank you" for recommendation! (So horribly behind with my TBR list.) I very much loved the book and even more the sequel. Intelligent writing, kind treatment of readers (no unnecessary cruelty or torture) and the friendship of main characters as the main "trope". Lots of food, too - the comfort factor  The sequel is where all the exciting stuff is happening!


I think I liked the sequel even better also ... looking forward to number 3.


----------



## crebel

I finally got around to a legal thriller I downloaded in 2011 and am steadily working my way through the now 11-book series. The first is apparently permafree and I give this series a strong recommend!



Female attorney named Sasha McCandless, set in Pittsburgh. She is a Krav Maga martial arts expert to physically protect her not-quite-5-foot self. There is a minor romance subplot as she develops a relationship with an FBI/Homeland Security air marshall. More thriller than mystery as you mostly know who the bad guys are from the start and strong writing on legal background. I'm very pleased the start of this series made it to the top of my MOI.


----------



## Atunah

High praise indeed. I just got the first as its free like you said. Just so hard to find the good stuff out there right now. So thankful anytime you guys find a gem. Cause that cover looks a wee bit home made so I probably would have scrolled right on by if I had seen it in the store.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> High praise indeed. I just got the first as its free like you said. Just so hard to find the good stuff out there right now. So thankful anytime you guys find a gem. Cause that cover looks a wee bit home made so I probably would have scrolled right on by if I had seen it in the store.


I'd say if you like legal thrillers, don't wait as long as I did to start the series.  

She seems to be a pretty prolific writer. I had read the start of a cozy series she has some time ago and just thought "meh" and didn't continue. After liking this meatier writing by her, I have also downloaded this first-in-series permafree from her with a Buddhist retired forensic pathologist. Forensic pathology/anthropology might be my favorite mystery/thriller subset genre.


----------



## Atunah

Looking forward to reading it. I am always looking for those kind of reads. Once I get through the 2 HR's from the library, I'll get to that and also the Estelle Ryan series. I need to catch up on that one too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the recs, crebel.

Looks like I got the Sasha McCandless one back in 2011!    I guess I'll move it nearer the top of the Mountain of Immortality.

Hadn't heard about other one, but have now picked up that first one. Sigh!

eta: well ... on Amazon I had it in a "read" collection ... but on GR it still shows as 'want to read'.  Synopsis doesn't sound familiar, so I don't think I _have_ read it. I'll know when I start!


----------



## CegAbq

Well, it seems like I got Irreparable Harm in 2012! Who knew.
And I d'l'd Dark Path to try as well.
Sounds like 2 good ones to start on.
Thanks, crebel.


----------



## crebel

CegAbq said:


> Well, it seems like I got Irreparable Harm in 2012! Who knew.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like I got the Sasha McCandless one back in 2011!    I guess I'll move it nearer the top of the Mountain of Immortality.





crebel said:


> I finally got around to a legal thriller I downloaded in 2011 and am steadily working my way through the now 11-book series.


Ha! I wonder if we checked posts in Dec 2011/Jan 2012 if we would find it listed in the free books thread or if the author was a participating member at the time. FYI - there was an update listed in MYCD when I transferred it to my newest Kindle.

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## LDB

You may not be familiar with them but should be. Alphabetically, Mark Nolan, Scott Pratt and Ben Rehder. Oops, sorry, didn't register on female. I'm blaming it on pneumonia, definitely not recommended btw. Well, they're the wrong chromosome but I'm leaving them because they are really excellent.


----------



## Andra

I got _Irreparable Harm_ on 9/13/12. I don't think I've read it either. But I'm moving it up based on your recommendation!
Thanks. It's the end of the month and my book money has run out so I am rereading until I get my next allowance.


----------



## Atunah

I just started Irreparable Harm and I just wanted to read a few pages to get a feel. I came to when I hit 20% cause it reads as such a page turner. I had to pee and refill my tea. 

Really liking how this reads. For lack of a better word. Its like watching a good thriller/legal movie on TV where you just have to finish it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished the latest Genevieve Lenard: 

Love the characters -- it's like a reunion with a bunch of old friends -- albeit ones who are all pretty brilliant and dedicated to putting despicable baddies away. And Genevieve continues to grow and use her autism to its advantage -- as hard as that sometimes is for her.

Moving on to the latest in another favorite series: 

This one takes a bit more effort to read because of the Finnish names -- many of which are spelled similarly. But the stories are always good.

I'd had both of these for a while but had a bunch of library holds all come up at the same time so they ended up a bit further down the queue. Plus I had some reading for a couple classes I'm taking ....


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just finished the latest Genevieve Lenard:
> 
> Love the characters -- it's like a reunion with a bunch of old friends -- albeit ones who are all pretty brilliant and dedicated to putting despicable baddies away. And Genevieve continues to grow and use her autism to its advantage -- as hard as that sometimes is for her.
> 
> Moving on to the latest in another favorite series:
> 
> This one takes a bit more effort to read because of the Finnish names -- many of which are spelled similarly. But the stories are always good.
> 
> I'd had both of these for a while but had a bunch of library holds all come up at the same time so they ended up a bit further down the queue. Plus I had some reading for a couple classes I'm taking ....


Thanks for the new recommend, Ann, I have never heard of this author. I see the series is also in KU for those that have it. Currently the first and newest books are at $1.99 and everything in-between are only .99 and I picked up book #1. Do you have any idea if those are the standard prices or bargain prices right now?

I have moved on to book #7 of the Sasha McCandless series (Irrefutable Evidence) and still enjoying them. In Book #5 (Improper Influence), the forensic pathologist who is the protagonist of her other series that starts with Dark Path, Bohdi King, is introduced and a major character, so it makes sense to read this series first, I think.

When I read Book #5 (Irrevocable Trust), I was confused about a returning bad guy and a pretty menacing situation which apparently occurred between Books 4 and 5. I discovered there is a 4.5 novella that is not listed on the series page. I did not go back and read the novella (not very well reviewed), but it does explain the leap between 4 and 5. There are also some bundles available which would have saved me a little money if I had realized before I got this far into the series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thanks for the new recommend, Ann, I have never heard of this author. I see the series is also in KU for those that have it. Currently the first and newest books are at $1.99 and everything in-between are only .99 and I picked up book #1. Do you have any idea if those are the standard prices or bargain prices right now?


You mean the Leena Lehtolainen books? They're never very expensive -- on par with the Estelle Ryan series. They're by a Finnish author and I think an Amazon imprint for the English translation. They're a little more gritty, and it takes a bit more to really "like" the main investigative character, but I have enjoyed them. I've paid between $0.00 and $5.99 for them and find them worth it. A couple are missing from my 'content' list -- probably I borrowed them when I was briefly in KU or via KOLL.



> I have moved on to book #7 of the Sasha McCandless series (Irrefutable Evidence) and still enjoying them. In Book #5 (Improper Influence), the forensic pathologist who is the protagonist of her other series that starts with Dark Path, Bohdi King, is introduced and a major character, so it makes sense to read this series first, I think.
> 
> When I read Book #5 (Irrevocable Trust), I was confused about a returning bad guy and a pretty menacing situation which apparently occurred between Books 4 and 5. I discovered there is a 4.5 novella that is not listed on the series page. I did not go back and read the novella (not very well reviewed), but it does explain the leap between 4 and 5. There are also some bundles available which would have saved me a little money if I had realized before I got this far into the series.


I can see I'll have to move this whole series nearer the front of the queue.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> You mean the Leena Lehtolainen books? They're never very expensive -- on par with the Estelle Ryan series. They're by a Finnish author and I think an Amazon imprint for the English translation. They're a little more gritty, and it takes a bit more to really "like" the main investigative character, but I have enjoyed them. I've paid between $0.00 and $5.99 for them and find them worth it. A couple are missing from my 'content' list -- probably I borrowed them when I was briefly in KU or via KOLL.


Yes, that is the series I was asking about. My pre-pot-of-tea brain/fingers couldn't retain and type Lehtolainen. 

You say they are never very expensive but you've paid up to $5.99 for a title. I was trying to point out that right now Books #1, 10, and 11 are only $1.99 and books 2-9 are only .99, so folks can get the entire 11-book series for under $14 if they are so inclined or not KU subscribers. I almost always love your recommendations, so I'm tempted to go ahead and get them all before reading book 1. MOI, you know ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Yes, that is the series I was asking about. My pre-pot-of-tea brain/fingers couldn't retain and type Lehtolainen.
> 
> You say they are never very expensive but you've paid up to $5.99 for a title. I was trying to point out that right now Books #1, 10, and 11 are only $1.99 and books 2-9 are only .99, so folks can get the entire 11-book series for under $14 if they are so inclined or not KU subscribers. I almost always love your recommendations, so I'm tempted to go ahead and get them all before reading book 1. MOI, you know ...


Yes .... I was just noting that if you didn't want to risk buying them all, you'd find them not too expensive when you get around to them. My perspective is they're easily as good as many of the $10, $12, $14 books available from 'big name' publishers and they don't cost near that. But, you're right -- you could get all 11 for the price of one 'big name' publisher title! And, especially, if you tend to be a binge reader that would totally work!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes .... I was just noting that if you didn't want to risk buying them all, you'd find them not too expensive when you get around to them. My perspective is they're easily as good as many of the $10, $12, $14 books available from 'big name' publishers and they don't cost near that. But, you're right -- you could get all 11 for the price of one 'big name' publisher title! *And, especially, if you tend to be a binge reader that would totally work!*


I have a feeling that works quite well for crebel. 

I finished the first in the Melissa Miller series and I really liked it. Now that I know there are bundles, I can go save money going forward. Unlike crebel. 
Gonna check out that Lehtolainen series. Getting more reading done yesterday and today as its just do darn hot outside.

96 degrees today. I mean, come on. Its not even Easter yet.


----------



## xandy3

Agatha Christie and MC Beaton.


----------



## anguabell

My latest obsession are *Mrs. Bradley *mysteries by Gladys Mitchell, which I devour in no particular order. 
I have read a few of those several years ago and did not like them at all - actually, I found it difficult to read and follow both the plot and individual sentences. Apparently, something has shifted in my mind and now I really enjoy their dry humor and peculiar cleverness. (There is also a TV series based on a few of them, with Diana Rigg as Mrs Bradley!)

(Sorry if this series was mentioned before in this threat, it's quite a long one.)


----------



## Nina Huffney

I'm a lightweight compared to many readers, here. Some of my favorites...

Agatha Christie
Elizabeth Peters - Amelia Peabody series
Charlotte MacLeod - Sarah Kelling series
J.D. Robb - In Death series (I've only read the first eight or so)


----------



## Atunah

Nina, you reminded me I need to read another JD Robb. I love that series, but its been a while now since I read the last one. I am far from done with the series, can't recall now what number I am on. 

I'll have to look into Charlotte MacLeod, I don't think I heard of that one yet.


----------



## LDB

My best half has every Charlotte MacLeod and if I'm not mistaken she's the one who writes under a second name I can't recall at the moment. She has every one of those as well.


----------



## Atunah

I had to look it up at goodreads, but she also wrote as Alisa Craig. I see most of the ones under the charlotte name are at my library, so I might give one of the series a shot. Probably the Kettering one. The other name ones are a bit high still for older books and not in my library.


----------



## Nina Huffney

*Atunah*, if you want to try Charlotte MacLeod, the first Sarah Kelling book is _The Family Vault_ (1980). My favorites in the series are _The Withdrawing Room_, _The Convivial Codfish_, _The Plain Old Man_, _The Silver Ghost_, and _The Gladstone Bag_. They have high cozy and humor quotients. I haven't read her standalones or Alisa Craig works.

As for JD Robb, I am hopelessly behind. I think there's been another thirty (?) books since the last one I read.


----------



## LDB

Yes! Alisa Craig. She has all of those also. She reads about 10 books a month.


----------



## crebel

IIRC, back in the pre-kindle days when I owned and read all the Charlotte MacLeod mysteries in paperback, she was one of the original Grand Dames of mystery writing and the Kelling, etc. books are the precursors of today's cozy genre but a little closer to traditional mysteries albeit with an amateur sleuth.

The Alisa Craig books (I see them on Amazon now listed as Charlotte MacLeod writing as Alisa Craig), were, IMO, more humorous, almost slapstick-type and definitely closer to what her listing on Amazon says are "screwball mysteries".  Like so many of today's cozies, there are pets, gardners, sewing circles, wacky relatives, etc.

I read and enjoyed them all, but MacLeod fans are not always Craig fans (and vice versa, I'm sure).  Really a good example of where you know you're getting a different style of writing under the pseudonym even if the books are the same general category; like Nora Roberts/JD Robb.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys. Its always nice to find other series to binge read on. Assuming I will like them of course.



Nina Huffney said:


> As for JD Robb, I am hopelessly behind. I think there's been another thirty (?) books since the last one I read.


I have given up trying to catch up so I'll just go at my pace. Last one I read was #23 "Born in Death".


----------



## Fogeydc

Re: Charlotte MacLeod -- I enjoyed all of the ones mentioned (years ago, haven't re-visited any lately); have any of you also done her Prof Peter Shandy series? He's a prof at an Ag College. #1 is a Christmas theme w/ a murdered librarian (yes, I looked it up).


----------



## crebel

Fogeydc said:


> Re: Charlotte MacLeod -- I enjoyed all of the ones mentioned (years ago, haven't re-visited any lately); have any of you also done her Prof Peter Shandy series? He's a prof at an Ag College. #1 is a Christmas theme w/ a murdered librarian (yes, I looked it up).


Professor Peter was her first mystery/cozy mystery series - I think there are around 10 of them. Followed by Husband & Wife team Sarah and Max books, and some time during the Sarah & Max series she started a 3rd series with another Husband & Wife, Canadian Mountie Madoc Rhys and his wife Janet.

If you liked the Kelling (Sarah and Max) books, I say you'll enjoy Professor Peter and/or the Rhys books equally well. Yes, I've read them all!


----------



## Atunah

So I just finished "Brat Farrar" by Fey. I did give it 4 stars as overall I did like it a lot. But some stuff really bugged me. I got no real sense of time in history. I had to assume set when it was written but then some stuff doesn't make sense in the novel. Before and during the 2nd WW. 

I also had issues with the non resolving of too many things at the end. And I still have no clue how the "dun it" was done. There was no explanation. Only an "aha I know now" moment of a character and that was it. I am like, well author, tell me, I wanna know too. I am just the pesky reader here. I can't read a characters mind. So that was quite a let down. With the other threads and characters being dropped off like a stone in the loch. 

But it was a page turner and really good till the end I guess. 

Beginning took a while to get into with so many names and figuring out which family was and has lived at the estate. Or horsefarm or whatever it was.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So I just finished "Brat Farrar" by Fey. I did give it 4 stars as overall I did like it a lot. But some stuff really bugged me. I got no real sense of time in history. I had to assume set when it was written but then some stuff doesn't make sense in the novel. Before and during the 2nd WW.
> 
> I also had issues with the non resolving of too many things at the end. And I still have no clue how the "dun it" was done. There was no explanation. Only an "aha I know now" moment of a character and that was it. I am like, well author, tell me, I wanna know too. I am just the pesky reader here. I can't read a characters mind. So that was quite a let down. With the other threads and characters being dropped off like a stone in the loch.
> 
> But it was a page turner and really good till the end I guess.
> 
> Beginning took a while to get into with so many names and figuring out which family was and has lived at the estate. Or horsefarm or whatever it was.


by Josephine Tey (not Fey  ). I've never really been able to get into her writing, although I've tried 2-3 different ones (and holy moly, new Kindle editions are expensive)!

She was a unique woman and I think her reclusive life shows up in a quirkiness to her characters that is off-putting to me. She died before I was born, but mystery/suspense that was contemporary when written doesn't usually bother me.


----------



## anguabell

crebel said:


> by Josephine Tey (not Fey  ). I've never really been able to get into her writing, although I've tried 2-3 different ones (and holy moly, new Kindle editions are expensive)!
> 
> She was a unique woman and I think her reclusive life shows up in a quirkiness to her characters that is off-putting to me. She died before I was born, but mystery/suspense that was contemporary when written doesn't usually bother me.


I like some of her books because they are really weird, although "Brat Farrar" is my least favorite. I love her "Singing Sands", despite a bit implausible plot. My second favorite, "To Love and Be Wise", makes very little sense but it's fun to read.


----------



## Atunah

oops, Tay.  

The weirdness actually appealed to me. Kind of a break in reading with the more modern writings. I liked most o the quirky. It was just that I could not tell when it was suppose to be set, not enough mood setting for me. Or anything to give me an idea. Any comment on a year would have helped. So I assume it was set when written, but I don't know. 

And the dropping of storyline and characters was off putting. And not telling me the reader the "how done it". Unless I am just really dense. its why I ran through the rest of the book after that one character had their "ohhh, that is how it was done moment". In their head. But I was never told the how  

So I guess story not the best in that authors books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just discovered a 'new-to-me' author: Tasha Alexander. Turns out I bought her first book 10 o) years ago and just got around to reading it -- not sure what triggered that. But: new member of my 'favorite series' list. And it looks like there are a lot more! Also: I seem to already have bought at least 3 later ones as well when they were on sale some years ago. 

Here's the first: .

Unfortunately it's currently priced at $11.99, which is a bit high, but it's worth that, I'd say. I REALLY enjoyed it -- lots of twists and turns and you're not really sure until very near the end which, of several choices, are really the bad guys. Fortunately, they are in overdrive, though not in any of my libraries -- I'll cross that bridge when I finish the ones I have.


----------



## crebel

I love, love, LOVE Tasha Alexander's Lady Emily books.  I think Atunah and I first found them in the Historical Romance thread although they really are historical romantic suspense rather than pure HR.  I'm not sure where, but we've lots of talking about them in one of the threads around here 

I have them through Book #11, but they rarely go on sale. I am surprised Book #1 is at $11.99 as most drop at least to $9.99 when a new one is out.  I have paid $9.99 for most of them, but still have Books #12 and #13 on a watch list hoping for a sale.  I'm pretty sure Atunah has been able to get them through her one of her libraries.  There are quite a few novellas along the way at $1.99, but I don't usually read shorts.

Ann, I think it's you that says you "savor" the Louise Penny books whenever a new one is released and you spend the high price for them.  That's exactly how I feel about Tasha Alexander/Lady Emily.  They really are that good.


----------



## Andra

Me too on the Lady Emily books.  The new ones usually hit around my birthday and I have gift cards to cover the high costs.  They do go on sale occasionally, but not very often.  Definitely wishlist them and keep an eye on the price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I picked up the first lady Emily for under $9 and the next two for under $3. Also have #8 so it must have been on sale as well. I expect it was Atunah who enabled me ... and yes, there's romance but it's a back seat to the mystery/suspense which I prefer. 

crebel, yes ... I feel that way about Louise Penny. I can see these books becoming similar for me. I feel almost the same about the Sebastian St. Cyr series which Atunah also enabled me to start.


----------



## Linjeakel

_And Only To Deceive_ is only 99p on Kindle in the UK. Yes, I just bought it. Yet _another_ series for me to start. I really have to stop reading these enabling threads. 

Now, Louise Penny. Seems I was enabled to buy the first _Inspector Gamache_ book last year but haven't read it yet. _Sebastian ST Cyr_? Book 1 is already in my wishlist and being tracked waiting for the price to go down.

Stop it. All of you. Grrr...


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I picked up the first lady Emily for under $9 and the next two for under $3. Also have #8 so it must have been on sale as well. I expect it was Atunah who enabled me ... and yes, there's romance but it's a back seat to the mystery/suspense which I prefer.
> 
> crebel, yes ... I feel that way about Louise Penny. I can see these books becoming similar for me. I feel almost the same about the Sebastian St. Cyr series which Atunah also enabled me to start.


I am just doing the pay it forward. . Crebel told me about the Lady Emily and ellenoc talked about the St. Cyr.

Louise Penny is one I still need to read.


----------



## crebel

https://smile.amazon.com/kr/d30f648c-8b06-49f4-9735-056578c0de2e/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_KBHPKRU_1a1_w?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=JYWPMW28T7P3M789YKMX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=bf55c105-fdc1-4ff1-9dc7-be027ac6527f&pf_rd_i=154606011

I hope that link works (since I already activated mine), but Amazon is running a $5 book credit through Monday (good for 30 days from date of application) when you buy $20 worth of _any_ Kindle books.

I'm posting it in this thread because by buying the Tasha Alexander books #12 & 13 at $9.99 each (I threw in another $2.99 book I intended to buy anyway in case tax didn't count toward the $20), I immediately got the $5 credit. As far as I'm concerned, that means I got each book for $7.50 and I am good with that bargain for her books.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks crebel.  

I purchased a couple of the Estelle Ryan books and a couple of others I had on a list, got my notice of the $5 and then proceeded to use it on another Estelle Ryan book.  . It took like 2 minutes to buy, receive and use.  

Since the $5 has to be used by 30 days, I figured I get to it before I forget and waste it.


----------



## crebel

The possibility of going 30 days without spending $5 on books at Amazon and wasting a credit ... does not compute.  Where's that head-holding, hand-slapping, laughing emoji code when I need it?


----------



## Atunah




----------



## crebel

Yep, these all work!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for that crebel ... I, too will have no problem spending $5 in 30 days. 

I periodically get these sorts of offers through the amazon app on my tablet, but it's usually a limited selection of books ... you can get $3 off one; they're usually Amazon imprints that go for $3.99 or $4.99 regularly.

AND... I just turned in over $40 of coins at coinstar so I've got free money sittin at Amazon.   



eta: just did it! I picked up a couple books that are more than I'd usually buy, but they're not being carried by my library. I was just waiting for good timing. 

How long did it take, crebel, for the credit to appear? Did you get a notice? or did it just appear the next time you spent money?


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> How long did it take, crebel, for the credit to appear? Did you get a notice? or did it just appear the next time you spent money?


I got the confirmation email almost immediately. When I went to check my gift card balance a little later, it appeared that the $5 had been taken off in various increments on the 3 books I purchased to qualify. That wasn't quite how I was expecting it to work, but yay for $5 off however they applied it!


----------



## Atunah

I got an email right away too and the whole $5 was sitting in the checkout. When you look at a bookpage on the right it will say (-5.00) under the price. It took the full amount of the book I bought, which was 5.99. Maybe because I only bought one book.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I got an email right away too and the whole $5 was sitting in the checkout.* When you look at a bookpage on the right it will say (-5.00) under the price. It took the full amount of the book I bought, which was 5.99.* Maybe because I only bought one book.


You are correct, it totally does show "-5.00" under any the price of any book I look at this morning! So I guess it is still waiting to be applied and I somehow misread the prices charged under my gift card balances.

Off to decide which book I want to take $5 off of ...


----------



## Atunah

Those promo codes don't show up when you look under your giftcard balance. I get those codes at times for using slower shipping instead of prime. Gets me $1 each order for books. I think you can see them going via the video store. When you click on something to buy and then on more ways to watch there is a use gift code section there. Sometimes it shows other type of promos there. Otherwise the ebook one is just showing as a minus under each book page if you have it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It did come pretty quick .... will have to do some more shopping. Though I probably won't have to look very hard to find something I want.


----------



## Andra

I purchased the first Sebastain St. Cyr book (_What Angels Fear_) back in February for $1.99. Thanks to you guys I started reading it over the holiday. I'm up to book 8 (_What Darkness Brings_) now, and there are only two more of them priced at $7.99, so I may come to an abrupt halt in a few days.
I wanted to mention that the entire series is available on Scribd as audio books. That seems to be pretty common for big-name authors from the large publishers. I can't just read the books, but I can listen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra, check your library .... I've been able to borrow all of them through mine.


----------



## cagnes

These are the latest series I've been reading.

Linda Castillo (Kate Burkholder Series)
Christina Dodd (Cape Charade Series)
Karin Slaughter (Will Trent Series)

I need to start reading the Grant County Series by Karin Slaughter, which takes place before her Will Trent series.  I don't usually read out of order, but I didn't realize that the 2 series were linked until after the fact.


----------



## H7Py49

Emily St. John Mandel
Yvonne Navarro


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. So, I just finished her latest, A Better Man, so it's time for me to once again gush over Louise Penny. Read the series from the start, of course (Still Life) and if you don't love it, then I'm sorry for you.  

I read the first one back in 2009 and have continued with the series faithfully. It's one of the few that I will pay full price for when a new one is due out. I'm sure they're all available via Overdrive for those more frugal; current price on most of them is $9.99 which I realize is a bit high for some. But they are all so totally worth it. I buy these books and then hold them and save them for when I need a book I know I will like. And, I kid you not, I started reading this one a couple of days ago and could just feel myself relaxing. The mysteries are well crafted, the characters are superbly drawn, and the writing is just wonderful. I've rated every book in the series at least 4 stars, and many of them 5 stars -- which is rare for me.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. So, I just finished her latest, A Better Man, so it's time for me to once again gush over Louise Penny. Read the series from the start, of course (Still Life) and if you don't love it, then I'm sorry for you.
> 
> I read the first one back in 2009 and have continued with the series faithfully. It's one of the few that I will pay full price for when a new one is due out. I'm sure they're all available via Overdrive for those more frugal; current price on most of them is $9.99 which I realize is a bit high for some. But they are all so totally worth it. I buy these books and then hold them and save them for when I need a book I know I will like. And, I kid you not, I started reading this one a couple of days ago and could just feel myself relaxing. The mysteries are well crafted, the characters are superbly drawn, and the writing is just wonderful. I've rated every book in the series at least 4 stars, and many of them 5 stars -- which is rare for me.


Fine fine fine. I just checked it out at my library. I have another book to finish first. I'll try to forget the movie I watched. That was the main reason I haven't started the series. Cause they made a tv movie of the first and it was a bit boring. But its been a while and I don't really remember much of it. I only watched it because I liked the main actor from the Inspector Lynley series. Which I also read. I just didn't like him in that role at all. Still life that is.

Reminds me, I need to read another Lynley soon too.


----------



## CegAbq

Loving the P.J.Tracey Monkeewrench series!


----------



## LDB

Nevada Barr and Deborah Crombie are two I've recently read and enjoyed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Fine fine fine. I just checked it out at my library. I have another book to finish first. I'll try to forget the movie I watched. That was the main reason I haven't started the series. Cause they made a tv movie of the first and it was a bit boring. But its been a while and I don't really remember much of it. I only watched it because I liked the main actor from the Inspector Lynley series. Which I also read. I just didn't like him in that role at all. Still life that is.
> 
> Reminds me, I need to read another Lynley soon too.


I saw that movie, too, and wasn't impressed. Read. The. Books.  'Cause it's the characters that make the book and the movie didn't do a good job with portraying them, I thought. Plus, like actual humans, they change and grow (and sometimes regress) as the series goes on. Gamache is not the same guy in book 15 that he was in book 1 -- his experiences have shaped him. Same is true, even more so, for some of the other characters.


----------



## crebel

In March/April of last year I enabled several in this thread to try the Melissa F. Miller legal thrillers (Sasha McCandless) which starts with this book:



Then the offshoot "Path" series about Buddhist Forensic pathologist, Bohdi King, which begins with:



I don't know how many of you got around to reading those still free first-in-series books, but I ended up a big fan of both series and have read them all. Next Monday, February 20th, is release day for the latest Bohdi King:


----------



## Atunah

I read the first in the Sasha series due to your recommendation and I already own the next in series, but 2019 was a really bad reading year for me. I barely got to reading and it was really a sad state to look at my challenge for the year.   Everything on my tbr suffered due to that. 

I think maybe I am off to a better start this year. 

Your link to the newest "Path" book is the same as the first in series by the way. Copy paste didn't stick.  

Own that one too, first one that is. I will continue that Sasha series first though before starting the "Path". I need to get some organizing going on with my reading and not go zig zag all over the place. Maybe I just need to do what you do a lot and read either a whole series, or at least a few books in a row.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Your link to the newest "Path" book is the same as the first in series by the way. Copy paste didn't stick.


Each comes up okay for me when I click the picture links in my post. Are you saying you get Dark Path on both links?


----------



## Atunah

No, I am just an idiot. I swear they looked the same to me. Its what I get for not cleaning my glasses.   Same color, same font. Same amount of letters.  .


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> No, I am just an idiot. I swear they looked the same to me. Its what I get for not cleaning my glasses.  Same color, same font. Same amount of letters. .


Ah, easy mistake to make. They are basically the same cover with only a title change from Dark to Cold. You have to look pretty closely to even see the water is a different picture. I'm not fond of any of her covers and still don't remember how I found the first McCandless book, usually I would pass those covers by without checking out the blurb. I'm really glad I didn't for this series!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, would have scrolled on by too. But since you recommended them, I gave it a shot. Cause just because something is free these days, I don't jump on it anymore, unless someone says so. . I still remember the years of hording I then had to purge from my account. I don't remember either if you said how you found it. I guess I could browse a bit back in the thread to see. I do like to do that from time to time. This thread isn't as intimidating as the HR one. Size wise that is.

I finished another Elizabeth George. Number 16 and there are only 4 more to go now. That last one, #20 was published in 2018. I'll have to research when and if there is another one coming. 


I love this series, this installment was a 5 star from me. I don't know how this author does it. Sucks me in, even though the books are long, it doesn't feel like it to me. And there are so many twists and turns, emotionally, internally, procedurally. Ok, the last isn't a word, but it should be. 

And Barbara Havers is my favorite mystery character. She is the hero we deserve and the hero we need. I know its called Inspector Lynley series. But to me its Havers world. When she is in the books that is. Some don't have here in it, or not much. But even if she isn't as prominent, her aura is always there in other characters too. She is the glue that holds it all together for me.

Anywho. Got to finish the HR I am reading at the moment. Have a couple of hours before I have to get busy again doing grown up stuff.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Yeah, would have scrolled on by too. But since you recommended them, I gave it a shot. Cause just because something is free these days, I don't jump on it anymore, unless someone says so. . I still remember the years of hording I then had to purge from my account. I don't remember either if you said how you found it. I guess I could browse a bit back in the thread to see. I do like to do that from time to time. This thread isn't as intimidating as the HR one. Size wise that is.
> 
> I finished another Elizabeth George. Number 16 and there are only 4 more to go now. That last one, #20 was published in 2018. I'll have to research when and if there is another one coming.
> 
> 
> I love this series, this installment was a 5 star from me. I don't know how this author does it. Sucks me in, even though the books are long, it doesn't feel like it to me. And there are so many twists and turns, emotionally, internally, procedurally. Ok, the last isn't a word, but it should be.
> 
> And Barbara Havers is my favorite mystery character. She is the hero we deserve and the hero we need. I know its called Inspector Lynley series. But to me its Havers world. When she is in the books that is. Some don't have here in it, or not much. But even if she isn't as prominent, her aura is always there in other characters too. She is the glue that holds it all together for me.
> 
> Anywho. Got to finish the HR I am reading at the moment. Have a couple of hours before I have to get busy again doing grown up stuff.


I haven't read Elizabeth George even though I've heard of Inspector Lynley, but if Atunah likes it (except for Outlander books), I'm pretty guaranteed to like them.  I almost choked at the price of every Kindle book in the series when I checked the Amazon link. The first book, A Great Deliverance, is _still_ $12.99 even though it was published in 2010!

However, I immediately checked my library and they are ALL available (well, wait list for some of the newer ones, but still). I don't think an entire series I've been interested in reading has ever been available at my library, I'm excited to start as soon as I finish the HR I'm reading now. Thanks, Atunah!

Editing to ask library question. Those of you who do lots of library borrows, can more than one person on your account read a library book at the same time? Is manage your content going to let me download it to more than one device?


----------



## Fogeydc

Atunah said:


> ...
> I love this series, this installment was a 5 star from me. I don't know how this author does it. Sucks me in, even though the books are long, it doesn't feel like it to me. And there are so many twists and turns, emotionally, internally, procedurally. Ok, the last isn't a word, but it should be.


"procedurally" is too a word!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> n interested in reading has ever been available at my library, I'm excited to start as soon as I finish the HR I'm reading now. Thanks, Atunah!
> 
> Editing to ask library question. Those of you who do lots of library borrows, can more than one person on your account read a library book at the same time? Is manage your content going to let me download it to more than one device?


Yes .... you can put it on all your devices.

In fact. Further, if you're in danger of the loan expiring before you've finished it, you can turn off the wireless on the kindle and, though it will be _officially_ returned to the library and no longer in 'manage your content', it'll stay on that device until you connect it again. I borrowed a John Grisham novel a couple months ago and told my brother, who has one kindle linked to my account, that it was borrowed. Pretty sure he's not returned it yet, though it's long gone from my account. He only turns wireless on if I tell him there's something there for him.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes .... you can put it on all your devices.
> 
> In fact. Further, if you're in danger of the loan expiring before you've finished it, you can turn off the wireless on the kindle and, though it will be _officially_ returned to the library and no longer in 'manage your content', it'll stay on that device until you connect it again. I borrowed a John Grisham novel a couple months ago and told my brother, who has one kindle linked to my account, that it was borrowed. Pretty sure he's not returned it yet, though it's long gone from my account. He only turns wireless on if I tell him there's something there for him.


Excellent! Thanks, Ann. I'll send it to my mom's Kindle at the same time when I do borrow it. I did know about keeping wireless off to retain the book if you aren't done reading when the borrow is set to expire.


----------



## Atunah

Yep, I usually download the library loans to 3 kindles. And sometimes to my phone if I have to sit for a few minutes at the dentist. I  too have to play the wifi off game at times.  

I hope you like the Lynley crebel. It can get somewhat gritty. On a emotional level as some of the crimes are intense. But I like some grit. And those books are long. Like 700 pages long.  
Glad you found them in library at least. That is how I read them. Older books like that shouldn't still be that high.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Excellent! Thanks, Ann. I'll send it to my mom's Kindle at the same time when I do borrow it. I did know about keeping wireless off to retain the book if you aren't done reading when the borrow is set to expire.


Be careful, though, if you have your kindles set to automatically sync. If you're both reading it at the same time you can easily get your relative places in the book mixed up. But I don't think you can turn of syncing for just the one book. BUT if you leave wireless off on one device it won't be a problem.


----------



## crebel

One of our favorites from the PNR/UF thread is releasing the first book of a new series in April, but this series sounds more like mystery, maybe even trending toward cozy, so I decided to link it in this thread.



I hate the pre-order is listed at $14.99, but Darynda Jones is one I will pay $9.99 for if/when it drops to that. I've already recommended it at my library, so fingers crossed they pick it up.


----------



## Atunah

Ugh, its St. Martins press, part of MacMillan, which my libraries all are not buying any MacMillan titles until they change their one copy per library rule.


----------



## LDB

Why would they set such a limit? I suppose their argument would be if they let the library have 4 copies they'll lose sales at the bookstores because people can borrow instead of buying but with only 1 copy people will buy rather than wait however long. I suppose it's an argument but don't see that much overlap or conflict really.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I believe McMillan's position is just as you said, LDB .... only one copy in the expectation that people will buy vs borrow. They do allow purchase of multiple copies after a certain period I believe, but I'm not sure if it's just "12 weeks" or whatever, or some period after it's not on the bestseller lists any more. I agree, though, borrowers and buyers are two very nearly mutually exclusive sets of people. At least as regards any given book.

As to the library, while I understand their position, to me it's like what my mother called "biting off your nose to spite your face". So not only can the library only have one copy, they're mad about that so they don't purchase ANY. How is that good for their patrons? I guess they're hoping their patrons will have a go at MacMillan ... but I suspect that most of them haven't a clue about any of the underlying issues. All they know is the book is/is not available.

They may also not be realizing that many of us have legitimate access to more than one library system. I have cards at 4, and could add 3 more if I wanted to go to the trouble. (I recognize this may not be the case in a more rural area.) If a book isn't carried at one of them, it's a pretty good chance it will be carried at one of the others. Either way, I don't mind a longer hold period as there's plenty else to read in the mean time. I can count on the thumbs of one hand the number of authors I buy rather than wait to borrow from the library.  In some cases that may mean I never read the book, or at least not for months or years later. And that's o.k. with me.


----------



## Atunah

I recommended it to my 3 libraries. My local one has a banner on top that they will  not buy MacMillan for the near future. I was still able to recommend. And I did the same at the other 2 libraries. Well, one I have to wait a few days as I only can recommend 2 a week and then have to wait. If I happen to get in line with the one copy at at least one library, I'll just wait. 

Thing is, I use the library, but I also buy. I usually  use library for stuff that is above 7-9.99 . This book is 14.99. If they'd put it up for 7.99, I would have pre-ordered it right then and there. I'd have thought about it a bit at 9.99. But at 14.99, I'll wait for the library loan, whenever that is. So they could have had a sale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. If they reduced ebook prices they'd get a lot more sales relative to borrows. I think they're still clinging to the idea that people will buy paper books. Which, of course, some will, but I see ebooks becoming more and more 'the thing' as the population ages and people see the value of not having to squint to read.


----------



## Andra

I decided to vote with my wallet after Amazon had to let the publishers set prices and new books jumped up to $12-15.  I won't buy them at that price (with very few exceptions). I can wait for the price to drop.
And they (publishers) are very mistaken if they think a higher digital price will drive folks who use e-readers to print books. I don't want any more print novels. Cookbooks? Yes. Coffee-table books? Yes.
At some point they will accept the inevitable and maybe we'll see $9.99 new books as the norm again.


----------



## Atunah

Not sure how we get the publishers to go back to the max $9.99 price. Whats frustrating is that what they charge oftentimes is too much for me for a new book, but they also keep the price high on series that have already been out for quite some time. 

there are lots of series I am  reading already. Harder to keep track now that fictfact is gone. What happens is that I have to put something on a back burner to wait for a price drop, if its not in the library, and if enough time passes I forget about it. Sometimes I forget about it for years. Heck, there are some I probably haven't remembered at all since I shelved them and would only jog my memory if I went on goodreads and browsed my 'read' shelf. 

Funny how I have all these books to read, but if its one that is coming out and its that high, it turns into the book I REALLY would love to read. And it bugs me and bugs me. Even looking at my MOI. Nope, I want to read "that one". Sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, what you're saying is that, because they're unreasonable on prices for books that have been out a while, chances are you'll NEVER buy it! Not now when it's too expensive, not later because the price never drops ... even when it is released in paperback.

Seems like a dumb business model to me. 

I know what you mean, though, about wanting to read something specific and being frustrated because the price is so high. Fortunately, I have PLENTY to read and can always find something that will take my mind off the one I really want.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Not sure how we get the publishers to go back to the max $9.99 price. Whats frustrating is that what they charge oftentimes is too much for me for a new book, *but they also keep the price high on series that have already been out for quite some time*.


That's the part that makes me most crazy, books that have been out for _years_ that never come down in Kindle price. I can not read paper books any more, I have to have that extra large font I can switch to on an e-reader. It does not matter if it has gone down to a "paperback" price in a brick and mortar store or if it's available for "free" at the library in paper, I can't read it. 

I have scads of books on a "Continue this series" watch list. Some of them have been there 5-6 years and they've never dropped below $9.99. Many books already in my Mountain of Immortality are first in series books I bought on sale. I'll get around to reading them, but am less likely to continue at the now-pretty-standard $7.99, even self-published titles, because I still have 100s of books to read which I managed to buy when prices were more reasonable.

I acknowledge authors should be paid "fairly" for their work that provides my fleeting entertainment, but the steady initial price increases that never go down are frustrating me.

Ann responded while I was typing - what she said ...


----------



## crebel

Has anyone read this Donna Fletcher Crow Monastery Mystery Murders series that starts with this?



I have no clue how it made it into my MOI in September 2018. I've been back through this thread and see no mention of this author anywhere. The entire series seems to be in KU or extremely low priced at .99 each.

I started reading the above last night and am about 30% in. The reason I ask if anyone else has read or recalls recommendations, is I am finding it _very tedious_ so far and I'm trying to figure out if it is worth continuing. The book is well written, the female MC seems very likable and interesting, and I am usually drawn to contemporary mysteries/thrillers with religious/historical context in clue gathering. So far however, the historian she has teamed up with slogs on and on for pages and pages of historical detail which are mind-numbing to me at this point.

So I'm asking if anyone else knows this series and whether they continue in detailed information dumps or they level out at some point. I generally enjoy mysteries that go beyond "fluff" and make you think a little harder, so I can't quite figure out why this start is so annoying to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow ... no, I have not seen that. And I don't already have it. Well, I do now, 'cause I just picked it up for a buck. I'll give it a try.


----------



## P.W.JORDAN

Hey!
Agree with those who mentioned Tess Gerritsen, also I've been catching up on lockdown Val McDermid, Ann Cleeves (and the atm controversial- JK Rowling/ Robert Galbraith-STRIKE Series).
Have the Tana French Dublin Murders series on standby.

Phillip


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I decided Louise Penny needed a thread of her own, so I started one: 

New Gamache (by Louise Penny) out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Crosspost (*warning: Enabling in progress*)

I found a new series that I think y'all will enjoy.

It's The Ravenwood Mysteries by Sabrina Flynn. I think it first came across my radar via a Facebook ad. I borrowed the first one through Prime reading back in May and read it yesterday. Definitely a find. As far as I can tell, they're all in KU.

The series is set in San Francisco around the turn of the 20th century; here's a link to my review on GoodReads:

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/3532857781

And a link to the book on Amazon:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And here's another I liked as well: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/3526089580

The series is Jo Larsen by Susan BcBride. I got it via Prime reading but it's in KU. It's set in a small town just outside of Dallas, TX, more or less present day -- the first book was written in 2016. At this time, there's just one other, written in 2018, and also in KU.

Amazon link:


----------



## Louise Bates

I have a bookshelf full of Agatha Christie, Josephine Tey, Carola Dunn (Daisy Dalrymple as well as the Cornish mysteries), Patricia Wentworth, Dorothy Gilman, Margery Allingham, Ellis Peters (Brother Cadfael and Inspector Felse), and Dorothy L Sayers. I've also recently discovered Sally Goldenbaum's cozy mystery series "Seaside Knitters." I mostly started reading it because it was set on MA's North Shore, where I used to live, but I continued reading for the warm sense of community and friendship that comes through in the books. I definitely lean more heavily toward female mystery writers than to male!


----------



## crebel

April 29 - a new Genevieve Lenard (Estelle Ryan)!!!! Book 15, The Malhoa Connection. Available for pre-order at $5.99.

Hopefully someone who has figured out how to link in this new system will do so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay! I'm pretty sure I've pre-ordered it. 

Here's a link .... you use the little chain icon in options bar below -- haven't worked out how to put a picture in, but at least an text link can be done.

The Malhoa Connection

I have a shortened URL that I've saved to my 'sticky notes' on my desktop, and just substitute the appropriate ASIN and type in the Title.

Use the usual amazon web address (www.amazon.com or smile.amazon.com), then /, then dp/ and then the ASIN. No spaces, but I put them in in the explanation so that it wouldn't automatically make a link.

Ann


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> April 29 - a new Genevieve Lenard (Estelle Ryan)!!!! Book 15, The Malhoa Connection. Available for pre-order at $5.99.
> 
> Hopefully someone who has figured out how to link in this new system will do so.


OH! I missed that. THANK YOU!


----------



## crebel

I received a notice this morning there will be a new Bohdi King novel releasing on the 27th! WooHoo - this has been a great month for mystery releases, historical and current.

Sigh, I thought I had figured out how to do linked covers, but I'm not doing something right today.

It's author Melissa F. Miller, Flight Path (A Bohdi King Novel Book 6). It will be released on the 27th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Crebel: you can do it two ways.

1. Just copy and paste the Amazon URL .... the forum software will default it to a link and include some details.









Flight Path (A Bodhi King Novel Book 6) - Kindle edition by Miller, Melissa F.. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Flight Path (A Bodhi King Novel Book 6) - Kindle edition by Miller, Melissa F.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Flight Path (A Bodhi King Novel Book 6).



smile.amazon.com





2. Use the chain icon below and copy the URL into the field and enter text for a text link.

Flight Path

If you do it the second way, you can edit the link by clicking on it before actually posting.

I'm sure there's a way to put an image, but I've not worked that out yet. I mean, Andra did it, and I can see the code, but don't see where it's different to my text link code.


----------



## Andra

I'm pretty sure it was dumb luck when Andra did it. But I'll look in the morning for my notes that I followed.

kboards image link

(URL='http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MPW3MTK?tag=vs-kboards-widget-20'](IMG]https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/51p+BE5oVaL.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Replace the ( before URL and IMG with [ 
Remove any spaces added because of line breaks
plug in the correct asin in place of B07...
right-click on cover and copy image address; replace what is between IMG tags


----------



## crebel

Flight Path (the latest Bohdi King) arrived this morning! It will be my next read so I will be ready for Genevieve Lenard the day after tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Flight Path (the latest Bohdi King) arrived this morning! It will be my next read so I will be ready for Genevieve Lenard the day after tomorrow!!!!



I bought the first one of those back in 2019. Not gotten to it yet.  So many books .........


----------



## Andra

The new Genevieve Lenard is here! I wish I could skip work and just read...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep! Showed up on my kindle today!  One of only a handful of series I actually pay for -- o'course it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'd also forgotten about it till it showed up on my Kindle at 5 past midnight, along with the latest from Kathy Reichs, which I'd also forgotten I'd ordered.

I have so many books I want to read next, I don't know which one to choose and I have to finish the one I'm already reading first. If only I could figure out how to read while I'm asleep....


----------



## Fogeydc

Linjeakel said:


> I have so many books I want to read next, I don't know which one to choose and I have to finish the one I'm already reading first. .


Why?
I often have 2 or more books going, especially if I'm reading different things at different times/places.
There are the books I read on the treadmill (usually just one at a time until I finish it, then load the next), the ones I read after dinner (sometimes 2 or 3 such as a couple of novels & maybe a short-story collection, the ones I keep on hand to read if stuck waiting 'somewhere' (variety of short things), etc.
And not all a single genre, either.


----------



## Linjeakel

Fogeydc said:


> Why?
> I often have 2 or more books going, especially if I'm reading different things at different times/places.
> There are the books I read on the treadmill (usually just one at a time until I finish it, then load the next), the ones I read after dinner (sometimes 2 or 3 such as a couple of novels & maybe a short-story collection, the ones I keep on hand to read if stuck waiting 'somewhere' (variety of short things), etc.
> And not all a single genre, either.


I generally prefer not to read more than one book at a time - though I will often have both an ebook and an audio book on the go at the the same time (not the same book) so that I can listen when I can't read.

If I'm enjoying a book then I want to keep on reading it rather than interrupt it to read something else. In the end, either way, it wouldn't get me through my TBR mountain any faster because I can still only read the same number of hours a day regardless.


----------



## LDB

I'm still working on reading different things with each eye. It would double my reading capacity. No luck so far.


----------



## Andra

A rare sale on a JD Robb book - _Ceremony in Death_, book 5, is $1.99 at posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Crossposting from the Historical Mysteries thread. The author is Sabrina Flynn.

Have we mentioned here the Ravenwood Mysteries? Set in San Francisco at the turn of the 20th Century. Right up there, for my money, with St. Cyr, and Wrexford & Sloan. Just finished the 3rd and they're only getting better -- and all are in KU and, I think, Prime Reading.

Here's the first: From the Ashes










(Image is not a link, but the title, underlined above, is.)


----------

